# Carbonation CAP - dispensing beer



## gavinj (18/11/13)

Hi i'm new to home brewing and loving it so far.
I was thinking of embarking on a little diy project of a home made tap king system.

What my thought was to bottle some 2L PET bottles and then charge it with a carbonation cap.
Will a charged bottle then be able to push out the beer in a plastic picnic tap connected back onto the already charged bottle.

I am just thinking of how I can cut down on bottling, even if i had to give it a second charge half way through if I am drinking it over a few days.

Do you think this will work?

Thanks


----------



## nu_brew (18/11/13)

Have a search Gav I have seen one of these set ups already on the forum. 

Try searching "Ghetto Tap King"


----------



## wide eyed and legless (18/11/13)

Nice simple idea for using 2 litre pet bottles


----------

